# SOPA - the Death of internet as we Know!



## vaithy (Dec 25, 2011)

A new Bill which is actively discussed in USA is going to wipe Internet as we know.. SOPA (Stop Online Piracy Act) can snap Internet across border-in a matter of time..The Stop Online Piracy Act (SOPA), also known as H.R. 3261, is a bill that was introduced in the United States House of Representatives on October 26, 2011, by Representative Lamar Smith (R-TX) and a bipartisan group of 12 initial co-sponsors.

For existing laws the piratedsites blocked, confiscated, and the offender liable to be only civil damages. But present bill extends this ,



> The originally proposed bill would allow the U.S. Department of Justice, as well as copyright holders, to seek court orders against websites accused of enabling or facilitating copyright infringement. Depending on who requests the court orders, the actions could include barring online advertising networks and payment facilitators such as PayPal from doing business with the allegedly infringing website, barring search engines from linking to such sites, and requiring Internet service providers to block access to such sites. The bill would make unauthorized streaming of copyrighted content a crime, with a maximum penalty of five years in prison for 10 pieces of music or movies within six months. The bill also gives immunity to Internet services that voluntarily take action against websites dedicated to infringement, while making liable for damages any copyright holder who knowingly misrepresents that a website is dedicated to infringement


Stop Online Piracy Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Not only content up-loaders but also the site owners as well as the Domain hosters will be liable for any 'Piracy' related content.  What its implication is, even foreign sites which are not USA, but hosted in USA, and domain register in USA are to be liable..
Suppose, if a poster happen to give a link for sharing some music in a post, in any one of obscure thread, and 'think digit' is hosted in GODADY (for example only) than entire site will be taken by 'Home Land security USA" and the offence is punishable by 5 years prison term...

this will kill Google's you tube,facebook, and all other social sites..
Worst thing is USA Domain Register and web hoster GoDady is supporting the bill(meaning they simply handover your sites to FBI without blinking your eyes
GoDaddy Faces boycott over SOPA support 

The Movie and Music industry which funded several congressmen and senators has backed the bill

Mozilla organisation  responded by creating a page saying: "Protect the Internet: Help us stop the Internet Blacklist Legislation." It warns that "your favorite Web sites both inside and outside the US could be blocked based on an infringement claim."

Web sites including Wikimedia (as in, Wikipedia) charged that SOPA is an "Internet blacklist bill" that "would allow corporations, organizations, or the government to order an Internet service provider to block an entire Web site simply due to an allegation that the site posted infringing content." 

Google, yahoo, Amazon,ebay all the internet giants (except GoDady) oppose the bill.  

one way to circumvent the bill is, move your Domains and web hosting to webhosting services in other countries(not one of GoDady or its proxy,shell company)

Do you think SOPA will kill internet? give your reasons..


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 25, 2011)

Victory! Boycott forces GoDaddy to drop its support for SOPA

Godaddy dropped the idea.....


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 25, 2011)

They dropped the idea because its hurting their business. If you read their press release it isn't really assuring. Besides, now that GoDaddy doesn't have a strong stand or opinion/loyalty, people will be even more convinced to shift.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 25, 2011)

Stop American Censorship


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 25, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> They dropped the idea because its hurting their business. If you read their press release it isn't really assuring. Besides, now that GoDaddy doesn't have a strong stand or opinion/loyalty, people will be even more convinced to shift.



true....but the initial standing will continue to hurt them....


----------



## jayantr7 (Dec 25, 2011)

SOPA will have to go down, and it will. The US Law cannot fight hundreds of millions of people who are going to oppose it. It will decrease the US economy..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 25, 2011)

^^ It's not that simply really.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 25, 2011)

Ideally it should go down. If all those morons succeeds in doing so then Indian corporates and lobbyists will use it to make their point stronger to make a similar law (on paper) but the implementation will be course because apparently being technically dumb is a pro rather than a con since anyone can get away by saying "ooops, I didn't know that! hehe!!!". 

What was that judge thinking when he gave the permission to reliance to do all that?? Its illegal and goes against everything. Even Airtel is blocking File Sharing now IINM.

U.S. Hosting companies can always shift to Canada. You'll never see those associations trolling over there.


----------



## asingh (Dec 25, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Ideally it should go down. If all those morons succeeds in doing so then Indian corporates and lobbyists will use it to make their point stronger to make a similar law (on paper) but the implementation will be course because apparently being technically dumb is a pro rather than a con since anyone can get away by saying "ooops, I didn't know that! hehe!!!".
> 
> What was that judge thinking when he gave the permission to reliance to do all that?? Its illegal and goes against everything. Even Airtel is blocking File Sharing now IINM.
> 
> U.S. Hosting companies can always shift to Canada. You'll never see those associations trolling over there.



I was just about to say this. This is probably the 4th-5th time Reliance has been given a John Doe blanket cover ordering them to block 'all' file sharing. Wonder what logic the Reliance team used. Is this not close to SOPA....heck it is SOPA.


----------



## vaithy (Dec 25, 2011)

what actually going to happening is (already happened with present DMCA ) first the MAFIA (USA Movie industry) RIAA (recording industry) have to submit some sort of list that they want to block.. so, an agent appointed by them (probably a local police officer) will go to google and type 'GOD' there you see millions of 'GOD' .. So he look out any infringement there.. hey there is , "Near you thee.. GOD!" a song appear in a Hollywood film which is watched in you tube..that is enough for him.. He will simply copy the page of linked list and print it, then same will be shown to the judge. for the judge to sign one song is enough ; so he will simply signed on the DOTTED line which MAFIA produced. Now it is the duty of MAFIA to raid the sites they wanted and confiscated,even arrested,( a nominal taking down notice will be issued beforehand, so the legal technicality completed) since most of the site owner will be in foreign countries, the USA web hosting company will simply confiscated the site , hand over entire domain to Home land Security, which was created for OSAMA bin laden, but now haunting down thousands of teenagers,arresting them...
the problems in the current legislation is , even for a site which the MAFIA didn't owned the copyright (thus they assigned to public Domain, (copyright expired,issued under creative commons license etc.,).

One good outcome will be, that in case of SOPA legalised, then the INTERNET giants, Google, Yahoo,Mozilla, Amazon, ebay all will quit USA, but shifted their base to EUROPE even to India and philipines and East Asian countries....

next stage, USA will be cut out from the rest of the world, since all the world powers will create another section of internet without USA. Europe has already warn this to be a next stage..

It seem , history is repeating in a reverse way.. when Hitler,burned millions Jews, many escaped and moved to other countries,(USA is one of them) and that countries prospered..

this time MAFIA is already takeover entire congress and Senate, (the president is now a toothless tiger) and implementing the theories from their master's 'meinKemp" 

perhaps I may be selfish.. i want SOPA should win.. so the USA companies migrated to India.. howZZZISTAT!!!


----------



## Anorion (Dec 25, 2011)

fight the hard fight
take up the long struggle i t will do every1 good 


blqck powa ranger


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2011)

Relocate errything out of USA.


----------



## stonecaper (Dec 25, 2011)

Check Out the Video posted on Piratebay's Homepage


----------



## darklordankit (Dec 25, 2011)

lol spoa cabana
sopa can ban ya
everyone should check that video


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 26, 2011)

Congressional Support/Opposition of SOPA

Doesn't look good for now. Wow the representatives don't listen to their people. Democracy doesn't look too re-assuring now.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 26, 2011)

I saw this long ago. It looks like the ad-hoc version of The Great Firewall of China.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 26, 2011)

Apple and MS are in support of SOPA. Still a fan ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 26, 2011)

I was never a fan of either.

BTW I hate apple junk with a vengeance.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 26, 2011)

Haven't read any official stance by Microsoft on SOPA yet, any link? Think the same with Apple.

29 Tech Companies Back SOPA

By this logic Intel supports SOPA as well (implicitly)...Dell as well...and so many others.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 26, 2011)

Their stand is similar to GoDaddy



> Microsoft did support the pre-SOPA Protect IP Act, something that SOPA did draw on heavily for its roots. To quote the official page on the House website: “The Stop Online Piracy Act (H.R. 3261) builds on the Pro IP Act of 2008 and the Senate’s Protect IP Act introduced earlier this year.”


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2011)

If the picture given by vaithy here has any credibility, I would too like SOPA to win. 
Oh man, its terrifying to imagine the state of USA if the bill passes.

But it ain't going to be easy. Just like GoDaddy withdraw its support from SOPA (atleast in written), after it realized how much damage it can do in just a fortnight, the companies which are supporting SOPA, will realize eventually. With an only exception, that damage will already be done.

Btw, here's an infographic by mashable, which explains the bill in a easy language, 


Spoiler



*6.mshcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/americancensorship.jpg


And for the record, this is the list of SOPA supporters.

SOPA Supporters

from All the Companies Supporting SOPA, the Awful Internet Censorship Law&mdash;and How to Contact Them


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 26, 2011)

USki maaki aankh...

So US congress is also like Indian Congress adamant, playing to riches, selfish 
 Etc

I personally think piracy does not hurt that much to this companies. MW3 made 400million in fisrt 24 hours of launch and cross 1 bl in just 16 days... So they made lots of money... And the game still was pirated hugely. They would not have made money if piracy is big problem.

For Reliance no word man. They just want to "Karlo duniya mutthi mein" and who are people. They are just bhed bakariya. Breed them, feed them, and butcher them whenever you want.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2011)

vaithy said:


> what actually going to happening is (already happened with present DMCA ) first the MAFIA (USA Movie industry) RIAA (recording industry) have to submit some sort of list that they want to block.. so, an agent appointed by them (probably a local police officer) will go to google and type 'GOD' there you see millions of 'GOD' .. So he look out any infringement there.. hey there is , "Near you thee.. GOD!" a song appear in a Hollywood film which is watched in you tube..that is enough for him.. He will simply copy the page of linked list and print it, then same will be shown to the judge. for the judge to sign one song is enough ; so he will simply signed on the DOTTED line which MAFIA produced. Now it is the duty of MAFIA to raid the sites they wanted and confiscated,even arrested,( a nominal taking down notice will be issued beforehand, so the legal technicality completed) since most of the site owner will be in foreign countries, the USA web hosting company will simply confiscated the site , hand over entire domain to Home land Security, which was created for OSAMA bin laden, but now haunting down thousands of teenagers,arresting them...
> the problems in the current legislation is , even for a site which the MAFIA didn't owned the copyright (thus they assigned to public Domain, (copyright expired,issued under creative commons license etc.,).
> 
> One good outcome will be, that in case of SOPA legalised, then the INTERNET giants, Google, Yahoo,Mozilla, Amazon, ebay all will quit USA, but shifted their base to EUROPE even to India and philipines and East Asian countries....
> ...



Exactly my reaction.. is this bill gets though, other countries will benefit from the migration..


----------



## vaithy (Dec 27, 2011)

Traditionally universities networks are enjoying, immunity to be prosecuted for infringement of copyrighted  works, in the USA.. However this bill will take away, and bring them under them..  


> Rep. Jared Polis (D-CO), the only member of Congress present at the hearing with any tech experience, having founded several web companies, introduced two amendments: one to exclude universities and non-profits from being subject do having to shut down their own domain servers if accused of piracy under SOPA, and the other to exempt dynamic IP addresses, such as those found on web-enabled printers. Both were voted down.



This implication is simple.. some of the students may access some copyrighted work paper and downloaded for his research,(as many students are using the University networks,proxy server for their work,.. universities will lose their Domain (presently confiscated Domains are handed to GoDady, that is the reason they support the Bill)

Even for wrong seizures, the bill protect the media industries, and to the victims nothing!!


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2011)

And, now Wikipedia also dropped out from GoDaddy!
Source: *www.gizmodo.com.au/2011/12/sopa-support-sees-wikipedia-dump-godaddy/

*edge.alluremedia.com.au/m/g/2011/12/jwales-640x360.jpg

I know, some people are going to be proud that their donations are going to the right place!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 27, 2011)

Just last week I renewed my domain name with godaddy


----------



## vaithy (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi charan!
Instead of boycotting "GoDady" use your money to threat them,that  you will withdraw from the future transaction(unless they give the commitment to stop supporting  SOPA)."threat is more powerful, than the deathly weapon".. I am a novice in such matter.. please clarify, even after you,renew your account with them, you can still transfer to some others ?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 28, 2011)

vaithy said:


> Hi charan!
> Instead of boycotting "GoDady" use your money to threat them,that  you will withdraw from the future transaction(unless they give the commitment to stop supporting  SOPA)."threat is more powerful, than the deathly weapon".. I am a novice in such matter.. please clarify, even after you,renew your account with them, you can still transfer to some others ?


Yes, you can transfer even after renewing the account, but you still gotta pay, I use it only for a single email ID which I use. I had paid approx 1.5K for the domain name+making the domain private.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 28, 2011)

GoDaddy loses over 37,000 domains due to SOPA stance - TechSpot News


----------



## eggman (Dec 28, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I know, some people are going to be proud that their donations are going to the right place!



I am! 200 bucks well spent


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 29, 2011)

'Filthy rich' man's world (laws/govt bend to them).

Court Order Blocks BitTorrent, Megaupload and More | TorrentFreak


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 29, 2011)

GoDaddy style boycott of Don 2, any reliance movie, and their ISP please. Can Twitter and FB do something good? :/


----------



## Vyom (Dec 29, 2011)

The war has begun.
And those f**ing corporations can't and won't win.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 29, 2011)

lolz...i am able to open the btjunkie and piratebay in my mobile with RELIANCE 2G connection.those reliance morons don't know that these blockings are not going to work.
I have a nice idea to oppose this,everyone stop going to theatre to watch the don2 movie but watch the movie for sure by downloading it.like this we can kick their **s.lets how they will stop us.


----------



## noob (Dec 29, 2011)

we dont need SOPA , we have Kapil Sibal


----------



## Vyom (Dec 29, 2011)

I have already decided not to watch Don 2.
Boycotting Reliance.

Wait.. isn't Big Cinema's of Reliance!


----------



## vaithy (Dec 30, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> 'Filthy rich' man's world (laws/govt bend to them).
> 
> Court Order Blocks BitTorrent, Megaupload and More | TorrentFreak



That is very funny! Both Reliance Entertainment and Reliance communications is same ownership companies...one hand is trying to cut another hand...
Where is the link for court's order..googled show nothing!


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 30, 2011)

^^ Vaithy, this is the third or fourth time this year they have done this , and i don't know what kind of judge gives out these orders. IT/internet illiterate people should not have right to judge such cases, neither should we have IT ministers of these kind.

But hey, if a 10th fail guy can become education minister (Puducherry) in India and get caught cheating in his 10th supplementary exam; 2012 will start from India.


----------



## vaithy (Dec 30, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ Vaithy, this is the third or fourth time this year they have done this , and i don't know what kind of judge gives out these orders..



Please don't pass harsh judgement on Indian Judges, our jurisprodence has been very distinct from western (particularly USA) powers..It is based on' innocent until proven guilty" where as in USA it is Vice versa.."guilty until proven innocent"

In USA any body accused anything and court will process the case,on the basis of accuser.. it is for the dependent to prove their innocent.. but in India, the duty is on accuser to prove the dependent's guiltiness..
 So I am actually thinking,.. reliance may have some sort of cooked up story about some non- existence order, or based on some order which is totally different from the current case, to scare the torrent users...if they have actually a court order,, copy will be forwarded to all the ISP.. in case of BSNL if such order received, they will seek the law ministry's opinion, or the Govt appointed lawyers( all the standing counsels of Central Govt lawyers are also empaneled lawyers of BSNL)

So Let us call the flop!
can somebody provided the copy of the order ? or some news  ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 30, 2011)

vaithy said:


> Please don't pass harsh judgement on Indian Judges, our jurisprodence has been very distinct from western (particularly USA) powers..It is based on' innocent until proven guilty" where as in USA it is Vice versa.."guilty until proven innocent"


Wrong. Absolutely wrong. Who told you this?
If anything it's the reverse.

In any place, it's the rich and the biggies who have control over the judiciary be it India, or the US of A.

Reliance has explicitly mentioned Delhi High court, no way they'll be lying.

Let's face it, Indian judges are a load of shite; no way better than their American counterparts.


----------



## vaithy (Dec 30, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Wrong. Absolutely wrong. Who told you this?
> If anything it's the reverse.
> 
> In any place, it's the rich and the biggies who have control over the judiciary be it India, or the US of A.
> ...



I study Constitution of India, for writing my promotion examination..than Prof.Majumdar's commentary on Constitution law// I am not a Lawyer.. but for a service matter, I fought a losing battle in Central Administrative Tribunal, both in Bangaloru and later in chennai, and four years I was running the Highcourt Buildings for justice..that too with out a lawyer and 'party in person'..Get a favourable order, So mine is from experience.. because  If some judges are Blacksheep doen't means every body is Black sheep" (I took 'Logic' in my one of Elective in my PUC course)  so please analyses the case without any emotion overtook you...
If we accept your logic even in 2 G scam , not a single person will be arrested, because they are rich and powerful...

our law may be slow, but it work!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 30, 2011)

vaithy said:


> So mine is from experience.. because  If some judges are Blacksheep doen't means every body is Black sheep"


Well that is applicable to American judges as well? No?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 30, 2011)

American judges are politicians.

The can and are often influenced lol. But they exercise the power to detain in contempt more often than Indian Judges, and also often have more power than Indian judges.


----------



## Skud (Jan 6, 2012)

ESA Members And SOPA: Where They Stand | Rock, Paper, Shotgun: I think I can hear 2012 spooling up like a chaingun or something


A list of companies supporting SOPA or not.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 6, 2012)

^^ Saw that earlier. But I don't see any point in some of the companies not supporting SOPA.


----------



## Alok (Jan 8, 2012)

I really don't like it for various causes..


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 9, 2012)

vaithy said:


> Please don't pass harsh judgement on Indian Judges



I don't know jack about what is the role of Judge, does he need to follow the books or does he make decisions based upon the points put up by lawyers. And in such cases who is defending file sharing sites, if no one then how does the system decide? 
Don't know all this but this is what I think :

My point is , most judges are old and experienced but the internet is a very new thing. Judges from that generation do not know how it functions or how it should. A request from Reliance to stop piracy of their product makes sense, but the way they want to handle it is moronic and this should be understood by the judge (primarily the lawmakers), you can not block the entire bunch of services because they may contain the pirated product in question. We do not block entire array of telecom providers because someone keeps getting death threats on his/her phone.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2012)

^^  +1. Those old people don't know a thing about this who make these decesions. I was thinking to go to theatre to watch don2 but now good bye to that.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 13, 2012)

Mainstream media are supporting this- why wouldn't they? 

This doesn't look good for the time being. 24th Jan is gonna be a crazy crazy day...


----------



## Nipun (Jan 13, 2012)

We'll do a China, Delhi HC warns Facebook and Google - Hindustan Times

Can block websites like China, Delhi High Court warns Facebook, Google



> "Like China, we will block all websites," Justice Suresh Kait told the counsel for Facebook and Google India. The court asked them to devise a mechanism to keep a check on "offensive and objectionable" material and remove such content from their web pages.


----------



## Alok (Jan 13, 2012)

^^This is worst..

What opposing forces doing ?? Any update please.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 13, 2012)

IF they do go the China way, than a lot more protesters will come out than the Anna Hazare campaign..as most of the literate Indians not present in the protests were following it on FB and Twitter 

I don't know why does the government act like they are representing the country when they aren't :X..It's like saying to a homeless "We know what you want and we know how to do it, you just abide by our rules and WE shall triumph" while the homeless is, well, homeless...

I am already abstaining from voting in the coming UP elections as there isn't a party which is literate(literally) BSP trying to give a ticket to a felon(who is currently serving a 10 year jail term, seriously?) and the rest who are a bit better, compared to the others, will eventually bow down to the Mai Baaps :X


----------



## noob (Jan 13, 2012)

and this case is filed by Vinay Rai, the editor of an *Urdu *daily


----------



## Nipun (Jan 13, 2012)

noob said:


> and this case is filed by Vinay Rai, the editor of an *Urdu *daily


----------



## Alok (Jan 13, 2012)

What these people know about internet to interfare in this matter.


----------



## vaithy (Jan 13, 2012)

I was considering posting another thread but since members has already used the thread as both of them are in the same lines," the rise of third Rich" what originally started in USA are now a global movement, it seem Emergency is now returning to India, in some other form..I have high regard for our Judiciary, but this shattered whole of my argument.. in Emergency our Judiciary was a 'Victim" but here they are a facilitator for a authoritarian state... If the judge in question equate the 'Authoritarian state china with India, than he is tresspassing his power.. Because his power is come from the Constitution Of India, which declared India as Social Democratic Republic, by his own words, he is now committing a treason against India and its people...

Perhaps.. this may be our last post, if emergency returned, you might find this whole of this site in 'Black painted( even it is a technological site.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 13, 2012)

I still have firm belief in the Judiciary as a whole..Especially the Supreme Court, we have had sane decisions being given by them..Let's wait it out and see how the event unfolds..Right to freedom on the Internet is one of the basic rights for the modern youth(considering how helpful it is, tdf for example )


----------



## sygeek (Jan 14, 2012)

Just noticed this thread. Well here's something useful:

DNS Evasion Add-on against SOPA - *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/desopa/

Install it already.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2012)

vaithy said:


> I was considering posting another thread but since members has already used the thread as both of them are in the same lines," the rise of third Rich" what originally started in USA are now a global movement, it seem Emergency is now returning to India, in some other form..I have high regard for our Judiciary, but this shattered whole of my argument.. in Emergency our Judiciary was a 'Victim" but here they are a facilitator for a authoritarian state... If the judge in question equate the 'Authoritarian state china with India, than he is tresspassing his power.. Because his power is come from the Constitution Of India, which declared India as Social Democratic Republic, by his own words, he is now committing a treason against India and its people...
> 
> Perhaps.. this may be our last post, if emergency returned, you might find this whole of this site in 'Black painted( even it is a technological site.




*wears tinfoil hat*


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> I don't know jack about what is the role of Judge, does he need to follow the books or does he make decisions based upon the points put up by lawyers. And in such cases who is defending file sharing sites, if no one then how does the system decide?
> Don't know all this but this is what I think :
> 
> My point is , most judges are old and experienced but the internet is a very new thing. Judges from that generation do not know how it functions or how it should. A request from Reliance to stop piracy of their product makes sense, but the way they want to handle it is moronic and this should be understood by the judge (primarily the lawmakers), you can not block the entire bunch of services because they may contain the pirated product in question. We do not block entire array of telecom providers because someone keeps getting death threats on his/her phone.


yes, great point.

I also don't think this country has that many senior citizens, or rather citizens (in general) who actually understand technology and these things.

Vaithy is an exception.


----------



## vaithy (Jan 18, 2012)

In less than 4 hours Wikipedia(en) is going to shut down!
*linxbot.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/2012-01-18-075616_1280x800_scrot.png?w=600&h=375


----------



## sygeek (Jan 18, 2012)

Google is also going for a campaign against SOPA/PIPA on January 18th, but it won't be a blackout.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 18, 2012)

I actually liked the way wikipedia is going through the blackout.

Instead of just shutting down its website, they DO open the articles, for a brief moment. And THEN direct to a black screen. Kind of has a greater impact.


----------



## revolt (Jan 18, 2012)

Guys please keep reliance away from this.By now everyone knows they are the biggest CH#%#@S.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 18, 2012)

BTW.. if you turn off javascripts then the wiki page will open and the blackout page will not appear, I am using noscripts to block wiki's scripts.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 18, 2012)

Who talked about reliance? 
But yeah we know how big a-holes are they.
That's the reason for me to boycott Don 2.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2012)

Charan said:


> BTW.. if you turn off javascripts then the wiki page will open and the blackout page will not appear, I am using noscripts to block wiki's scripts.



Right.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 18, 2012)

Seems like Quora is also doing a campaign against SOPA. Wikipedia users, this is your next resort for today.


----------



## Alok (Jan 18, 2012)

Mobile wikipedia working as before.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 18, 2012)

To stop piracy why do want to almost kill the internet?Imagine if it happens?How will be life without Facebook(Which is anyways very boring), YouTube..And most of all Google..Google is so important we have done so many projects using Google, Infact i even used its translator for my hindi easy .
And now India without understanding any thing,they want to block google,fb and some 21 other websites.Wheres are Right to Speech?Arent we in a democratic country?Not an,Hitlers World


----------



## Alok (Jan 18, 2012)

^^IMO democracy is worst method.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 18, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^IMO democracy is worst method.


Off topic:
Well now at this time seeing the present India yea Democracy isn't good


----------



## sygeek (Jan 18, 2012)

And...the internet goes crazy.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2012)

*romanticallyapocalyptic.com/art/66.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]JhwuXNv8fJM[/YOUTUBE]

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/1932218_700b.jpg

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/1926768_460s.jpg


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Jan 19, 2012)

It seems, Obama just saved the internet...

Obama spikes anti-piracy SOPA over DNSSEC - Stop Online Piracy Act (SOPA), security, Obama Administration, internet security - CSO | The Resource for Data Security Executives


----------



## theserpent (Jan 19, 2012)

Come on,If they do block or censor the internet,remove websites like youtube etc??What on earth will people do?Whats the use of the net?Maybe 2012s not the end of the world but end of the internet??I hope they dont do it


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 19, 2012)

All non American can also raise their voice here

Petition the State Department


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 19, 2012)

Avaaz - Blackout -- Save the Internet Today


----------



## vaithy (Jan 19, 2012)

My wordpress  site has participated in stop 'SOPA' 

*linxbot.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/workspace-1_001.png?w=600&h=375


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jan 20, 2012)

> The solution to SOPA won’t be found in Washington - and shouldn’t be. The only way to really combat piracy is for Silicon Valley and Hollywood to start working as a team.



Source


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 21, 2012)

> Hi everyone!
> 
> A big hurrah to you!!!!! We’ve won for now -- SOPA and PIPA were dropped by Congress today -- the votes we’ve been scrambling to mobilize against have been cancelled.
> 
> ...


Well for now.

Quality stuff by Coelho.
My thoughts on S.O.P.A. â€” Paulo Coelho's Blog


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 21, 2012)

WOW !! now will megaupload be back again ? just asking. Though I dont use it, I miss websites. ;( 
And the old Limeware


----------



## Anorion (Jan 21, 2012)

Congress puts brakes on anti-piracy bills | Reuters
its over
"Stunning Win"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 21, 2012)

No. Megaupload has nothing to do with SOPA. If anything it proves the mafIAA can mindlessly censor even without that bill, and SOPA would have given them the power to do that with every website with fiddling of their fingers.

Yet there are still retarded bills like ACTA. Sadly I doubt whether it will have that response in spite of being even more retarded.

Hollywood threatens to withdraw funding for Barack Obama over SOPA - Telegraph


----------



## RaghuKL (Jan 21, 2012)

Death of SOPA as we know !!!!! 
SOPA Is Dead: Smith Pulls Bill

*news.nationalpost.com/2012/01/20/sopa-stopped-after-unprecedented-online-protests/


----------



## sygeek (Jan 21, 2012)

RaghuKL said:


> Death of SOPA as we know !!!!!
> SOPA Is Dead: Smith Pulls Bill
> 
> SOPA and PIPA stopped after unprecedented protests from Wikipedia, reddit | News | National Post


Nope.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 21, 2012)

Yea No more SOPA
.
.
,But now INDIAS remaining there going to block youtube,facebook(I dont care for fb),Google also??If they do so many people will lose there jobs


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 21, 2012)

Indian judgement is plain retarded. It's impossible for any of the sites to manually filter such huge websites. It was even more moronic of the judge to cite China. Clueless and out of touch are two of the words for that judgement.
It's like saying the judges and bureaucrats should he hanged for one criminal offense under their areas. And they should manually monitor every house, every room, and every corner.


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Indian judgement is plain retarded. It's impossible for any of the sites to manually filter such huge websites. It was even more moronic of the judge to cite China. Clueless and out of touch are two of the words for that judgement.
> It's like saying the judges and bureaucrats should he hanged for one criminal offense under their areas. And they should manually monitor every house, every room, and every corner.



I have seen people in my office at higher posts idolizing china like state control.


----------



## asingh (Jan 21, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Indian judgement is plain retarded. It's impossible for any of the sites to manually filter such huge websites. It was even more moronic of the judge to cite China. Clueless and out of touch are two of the words for that judgement.
> It's like saying the judges and bureaucrats should he hanged for one criminal offense under their areas. And they should manually monitor every house, every room, and every corner.



How can one assess when they do not understand the entity. Lame as usual, by our government.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 24, 2012)

This is a great, to the point snippet from an article on Forbes regarding SOPA.



> As a rough analogy, since antipiracy crusaders are fond of equating filesharing with shoplifting: suppose the CEO of Wal-Mart came to Congress demanding a $50 million program to deploy FBI agents to frisk suspicious-looking teens in towns near Wal-Marts. A lawmaker might, without for one instant doubting that shoplifiting is a bad thing, question whether this is really the optimal use of federal law enforcement resources. The CEO indignantly points out that shoplifting kills one million adorable towheaded orphans each year. The proof is right here in this study by the Wal-Mart Institute for Anti-Shoplifting Studies. The study sources this dramatic claim to a newspaper article, which quotes the CEO of Wal-Mart asserting (on the basis of private data you can’t see) that shoplifting kills hundreds of orphans annually. And as a footnote explains, it seemed prudent to round up to a million. I wish this were just a joke, but as readers of my previous post will recognize, that’s literally about the level of evidence we’re dealing with here.



Source


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 4, 2012)

SOPA is not implemented right. Then why this ---->
LINK

Can FBI control everything. World leaders wake up before FBI controls your freedom


----------

